# Fence Line Buffer



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

We have ~300' of wrought iron fence, and I've run into two distinct problems. The mower can't get close enough to get all the grass that grows near the fence line, and I don't want to use my string trimmer to clean it up for fear of scratching the fence. So my initial thought was some sort of buffer - kill the grass between the fence and some distance away. But what to put down after that is my next issue. Has anyone laid the fence buffer products that the big box stores sell (it looks like either a strip of rubber or a putting green)? Alternatively I thought of cutting out a strip with a sod cutter and laying mulch, but I'm hesitant to run a sod cutter close to the fence. My current plan is the sod cutter, but offset by enough room to not mess with the concrete that the fence posts utilize, hand dig the remaining grass around the posts, and then lay mulch. Anyone done this, or have similar projects they've done successfully?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Don't know the visual on the other side of your fence, but you could buy a couple of those plastic lawn edging kits and run it on the bottom of the fence. You can use some zip ties to hold it against the fence. Put it a little higher than the HOC of your lawn and than you will be able to use your string trimmer. The string will be hitting the the plastic edging and not the fence. Or kill the grass along the fence and put stones.

Edging kit. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Master-...VEr7ACh2qKwcbEAQYBSABEgIUTvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

@jeffjunstrom did you ever find a solution for this? I'm looking to solve the same issue in my yard.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

waltonereed said:


> @jeffjunstrom did you ever find a solution for this? I'm looking to solve the same issue in my yard.


For a variety of reasons we couldn't get a sod cutter to work, so I rented a bed redefiner and basically created a trench that would act as the front lip of the bed. Then just laid mulch on top of the dirt/grass (which I had glyph'd twice). It wasn't the ideal result, but it doesn't look bad and we will probably end up having the perimeter professionally done within the next two or three years so I can leave with it


----------

